# What is your zodiac sign?



## Stormbound (Mar 4, 2016)

Just out of curiosity!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm a Pisces.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

P i s c e s.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cancer/Leo cusp.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Verga.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Pisces alert. ANOTHER 1


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Libra--fence-sitter of the zodiac! :b


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

aries.... my birthday is coming up soon. im getting older.:frown2:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm a capy.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aquarius. The air sign that sounds like it should be a water sign.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm a leo.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm Virgin.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sagittarius, but I don't believe in that stuff


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Gemini


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Saggitarius


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Virgo, the pussiest of them all :/

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Gemini.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

GEMINI  

Horoscope for today. 
"There has been some heat generated between you and someone else, but unfortunately, while there's been a lot of flirting, there hasn't been a lot of follow-through! This could be a sign that while this person is indeed interested in you, they are probably a lot shier than you realize. If you want things to move forward, you are going to have to be the one who puts their foot on the gas pedal. Make your move today. And if you get shot down, at least you'll know not to waste any more time."

I love to read em, but I don't believe em. 

First of all horoscope I don't really think I have been flirting that much with anyone lately. 
And the thing is though horoscope, I can't make my move on this girl as I don't know her name or where she lives. I am not going to try to figure either. She doesn't work today, because nobody works today. 

And for people that I would be interested in online .. mhm .. I don't know. I have tried a little bit.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sagittarius here, although I don't put much stock in this stuff. Horoscopes are fun to read though


----------



## Virgilian (Mar 18, 2016)

My star sign is Taurus. Sometimes I don't pay attention to it, but often I am surprised/startled about how much the Taurus characteristics describe me.


----------



## Stormbound (Mar 4, 2016)

Virgilian said:


> My star sign is Taurus. Sometimes I don't pay attention to it, but often I am surprised/startled about how much the Taurus characteristics describe me.


My man is a Taurus. You guys rock!!! I could worship Taurus on an altar.


----------



## Stormbound (Mar 4, 2016)

Charmander said:


> Aquarius. The air sign that sounds like it should be a water sign.


Seems that we Aquarians dominate the poll results at the moment. :grin2:


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

StephCurry said:


> Pisces alert. ANOTHER 1


Lol ok DJ khaled &#55357;&#56835;...

Oooo I have a joke..

What's Dj khaled's favorite number?

11... Because it has another"1"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Anyway I'm a Virgo...i wish I was a water sign..particularly..pisces or cancer.

I always felt like more of a Pisces, personally...im imaginative, day dreaming ..all that good stuffs..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

one of those terrible scorpios


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Aquarius. The air sign that sounds like it should be a water sign.


Right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Taurus.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

CharlotteLydea said:


> I'm a leo.


 SNAP! me too! By far the best one in our opinions


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

7th.Streeter said:


> Lol ok DJ khaled ��...
> 
> Oooo I have a joke..
> 
> ...


LMAO I actually laughed :haha Love that guy xD

Stay away from they. MAJOR key 0


----------



## nowtheydontknow (Dec 30, 2015)

Taurus. I believe in horoscopes and characterizations based on zodiac signs. They are really been truthful for me and I've recognized that with some signs I don't get on so well so yeah.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

nowtheydontknow said:


> Taurus. I believe in horoscopes and characterizations based on zodiac signs. They are really been truthful for me and I've recognized that with some signs I don't get on so well so yeah.


How do you feel about the Barnum effect?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Virgilian said:


> My star sign is Taurus. Sometimes I don't pay attention to it, but often I am surprised/startled about how much the Taurus characteristics describe me.


So are you a hoarder ? hehe


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Taurus! Passionate with conviction. Not quick to anger, but if angered...look out.

Chinese: (Wood) Tiger.


----------



## nowtheydontknow (Dec 30, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


> How do you feel about the Barnum effect?


Well I haven't heard about it. It might be true, but I don't care. I still stick to my previous answer. I have had experiences with different types of people and I have seen that people with the same sodiac sign have similar characteristics also.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

My sun sign is Aries. Although I'm within that Pisces-Aries cusp.

I'm not a stereotypical aries, though. Perhaps except for the impatience part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Aries

I don't really care about astrology though, I think it's all bull****


----------



## Virgilian (Mar 18, 2016)

I had no idea that a Taurus was a known hoarder. I was thinking more of stubbornness and liking fixed routines. I do remember feeding some cows some grass over a fence one. The bull suddenly came over, eyes glowing red. He didn't look happy at all - he even snorted and was breathing heavily. I had ruined his routine. Humans weren't meant to come over like this and befriend his female cows. I looked up the hoarding part and you're right! Was the bull hoarding his female cows? I do often hoard my recycling too long, and I am loathe to part with things - books, scraps of paper, clothes that I will never wear. I might have a use for it one day, decades from now. It is best to be sure. Just don't open any drawers, or everything will come pouring out! Maybe there is truth to all of this.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Libra


----------



## thekitten (Jun 25, 2015)

Tauro baby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> Gemini





Amphoteric said:


> Gemini.





Demon Soul said:


> GEMINI
> 
> Horoscope for today.
> "There has been some heat generated between you and someone else, but unfortunately, while there's been a lot of flirting, there hasn't been a lot of follow-through! This could be a sign that while this person is indeed interested in you, they are probably a lot shier than you realize. If you want things to move forward, you are going to have to be the one who puts their foot on the gas pedal. Make your move today. And if you get shot down, at least you'll know not to waste any more time."
> ...


:boogie :boogie :boogie - three boogies for Geminids!

We outnumber the other signs two to one!


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

A lot of Aquarius, me too. We must be the top ranking weirdos


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm a Leo. The distribution across all 12 is statistically average except for the anomalous Cancers - somewhat odd.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Libra U_U


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kyama3 said:


> A lot of Aquarius, me too. We must be the top ranking weirdos


That is usually the stereotype of the sign ironically.

And I'm an aquarius too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Scorpio ofc


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Sagittarius, although none of the "traits" associated with it hold true for me, :/


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Taurus

My mom had pointed out how even though I'm supposed to be stubborn because I'm a Taurus, I give up too easily about alot of things. I don't think I'm that much of a typical Taurus, but I couldn't think of what other sun sign I could possibly be.

My moon sign is the most unrelatable of all, though.. It says that Sagittarius moons are supposed to be very adventurous and sociable.


----------



## Casablancas (Apr 4, 2016)

Libra

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

Libra, baybay! I'm always one for keeping myself in check and not throwing myself into a downward spiral, which seems to resonate with most of Libra's philosophies of balance and order. I CAN say that I am pretty diplomatic and hospitable, but I can't really say that i'm vain or superficial, as some details point out about Librans.... Though, indecisiveness can strike me hither and thither.

What i'm saying is that the Western Zodiac is some fascinating stuff.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Aries. Description wise, I'm a little more Taurus, though. If I had been born around a week later, that's what my zodiac sign would be.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Aquarius here.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Geminis (in spanish)



nubly said:


> Verga.


... does that mean what I think it means ? if so, :lol


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Aries...and a proud one at that.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yesss! Aquarians are in the leaaaad!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a freak for all that Astrology/Numerology/Chinese Zodiac stuff. 

I am a true Taurus. Exactly on the Gemini cusp though so I kind of consider myself both.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Scorpio


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Both my sun and moon signs are in Gemini.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I always thought i was a leo but technically i'm at the very end of cancer


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i'm a mostly gemini ,virgo and leo. with the sun,mercury and venus being the most dominant in my chart. incidentally a lot of that virgo stuff is at a direct right angle to the gemini stuff (planets 180 or 45 degrees of each other generally aren't good news) which goes a long way to explaining a lot of things for myself.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Libra.


----------

